# marin bobcat trail or marin bolinas ridge disc or gt avalanche 3.0 disc



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

i am stuck on three decisions for a new bike, the first is a 2011 marin bobcat trail, second is a 2011 marin bolinas ridge disc, and the third is a 2011 gt avalanche 3.0.

the gt avalanche 3.0
Fork SR SUNTOUR XCM-V3-HLO, 100mm TRAVEL, STEEL STANCHIONS, ALUMINUM LEG, W/ LOCKOUT 
Front Derailleur SHIMANO ACERA, FD-M360 
Rear Derailleur SHIMANO, RD-M410, ALIVIO, 8 SPEED 
http://www.gtbicycles.com/bikes/mountain/endurance/2011-avalanche-3-0-disc-satin-black

the marin bobcat trail
Derailleur Front Shimano Alivio, 9 Speed 
Derailleur Rear Shimano Shadow Deore 
Front Suspension Suntour XCM-HLO, 100mm with Lockout 
http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=507

marin bolinas ridge disc
Derailleur Front Shimano Altus 
Derailleur Rear Shimano Acera 
Front Suspension Suntour XCM-HLO, 100mm with Hydraulic Lockout 
http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1578

any help would be super appreciated, the avalanche 3.0 is on sale for a good price this weekend only.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

i guess i will be forced to flip a three sided coin then


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

The Bobcat is 9 speed with lower end hydraulics. It's being 9 speed would make it slightly easier to upgrade to better components down the road...for instance you could get much better shifters, because they exist for 9 speed and really don't for 8 speed, without having to do a full drive train upgrade.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Only the "Ridge Disc" specs a "hydraulic" lock out. (HLO)

If th others have a "mechanical" lock out (MLO) steer clear unless you want to dis-mount to locl/unlock the fork.

I have a Suntour MLO on my Specialized "Crosstrail Sport" hybrid & although it works OK for my road/light trail riding, the fact that the MLO must have all load off the fork to lock/unlock makes it a poor choice for a true MTB. It also has the Acera rear DR.

The "Ridge Disc"also only has 3X8 speeds, but that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.If it is the only one W/HLO

The Bobcat trail has 3X9 W/Deore Shadow rear DR & if has a HLO that would be my choice. 

The Acera rear DR is a dependable performer albiet not top of the line by any means.

My FS MTB has Alivio rear DR & although it functions OK, the Acera is smoother. The Deore Shadow rear DR would be the best of the lot.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

the bobcat trail does have a HLO, i guess that would be my choice then
thanks for the help


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

wait, the avalanche has a HLO as well, would the bobcat still be my best bet because of the components?


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

The Avalanche is a fine bike as is, my wife rides a 2010 3.0 disc that's virtually the same as the 2011. If I ever thought she'd really ride it off road I'd have wanted 9speed components for the more incremental upgrade path. But that's just me....


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

bountainmiker said:


> wait, the avalanche has a HLO as well, would the bobcat still be my best bet because of the components?


Yes, now I see the HLO in the fork model.

The Avalanche has Alivio 8 speed rear DR. It is the lowest level of all. It would be my last choice.

Since the Bobcat has Deore Shadow 9 speed rear DR, it's a no brainer as far as i'm concerned.

The front DR is of less inportance IMO.

The Bobcat also has hyd discs, but @ the lower end of quality I'm sure, that would not be a big plus IMO. Maual discs are probably as good & less trouble to maintain for a biginner than low end hyd.

Still, the Bobcat would be my choice.

They all will be decent, entry level bikes, & the price differences are in line W/what you are getting as far as upgrades. they will all last quite a while W/proper maitenance & resect.

Buy what you can afford.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

i went to the local sun ski and sports, they are the only place cose that sells marins, i found a 2010 marin hawk hill, for the same price as the bobcat trail would be 
i think i will be getting that, but if you want to see the specs, just use this link
http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_specs.php?serialnum=731


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

bountainmiker said:


> i went to the local sun ski and sports, they are the only place cose that sells marins, i found a 2010 marin hawk hill, for the same price as the bobcat trail would be
> i think i will be getting that, but if you want to see the specs, just use this link
> http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_specs.php?serialnum=731


Complete Deore drivetrain, that's a plus.

The brakes have mixed reviews, but OA seem like they will give good service W/a bit of attention.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/brakes/disc-brake-system/shimano/br-m486/PRD_447182_1507crx.aspx

You're probably going to want to upgrade that Suntour fork when it wears out.

You can't expect to have everything top notch in that price range.

For the price of the Bobcat it seems like a great bike.

Have you ridden one?

If you want it you had better get on it unless they have several in your size.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

their website has them for $100 less, i am going to go to the store and try them out and order it online or ask for the website price and see if they will sell it to me at that price.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

bountainmiker said:


> their website has them for $100 less, i am going to go to the store and try them out and order it online or ask for the website price and see if they will sell it to me at that price.


I would buy from the LBS if they meet you halfway or @ least come down $25 Maybe they will throw in $100 worth of accessories @ their original price point..That is usually the best scenerio as you basicaly get the bike for the online price & the LBS is only out the wholesale cost of the accessories.

It won't take long ringing up $100 worth of accessories, a spare tube, patch kit, multi-tool, frame pump/CO2 cartridge, etc.

You can't expect your LBS to meet the online price to the penny. You need to support your LBS on the big ticket items or where will you go when you need someting small?


----------

